# Simpswr -16000 posts



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations Simpswr 



:luxhello::luxhello::luxhello:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Rich....that's quite a lot of helpful Posts!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WTG, Rich!! I enjoy your posts and have lost a few swallows of beverages along the way.... never know what to expect. I'll just foreward a bill for the clean-up of my kb and monitor...payment can be made in 'maters and rosemary sprigs...:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'll have a whole new crop of Rosemary sprigs this fall . . be glad to send some to you!!

Thanks guys . . 

p.s. sorry about the monitor and keyboard . . I'll just blame it on the wine in the evenings!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done simpswr, congratulations on a rapidly mounting count :4-clap:







:4-clap:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well Done Rich


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Rich and well done!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations *Rich*


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

good show...


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

16k is sure a lot of posts! 

Congratulations!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent work, Rich!!!

Congratulations.

John

.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, great work Rich


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

I think he's padding his posts somewhere... I'll find 'em!!!


:wink:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*good job Rich*


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice one hitting 16k Simpswr. Bet a sizeable amount of them were in the Political bit


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Redeye3323 said:


> Nice one hitting 16k Simpswr. Bet a sizeable amount of them were in the Political bit


Far too many I am afraid . . I hired a high school linebacker to stand behind me with a baseball bat and hit me as hard as he could when I strayed onto the Political forum . . but he got drafted by the steelers and is gone now!! I'll have to find another one!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

simpswr said:


> Far too many I am afraid . . I hired a high school linebacker to stand behind me with a baseball bat and hit me as hard as he could when I strayed onto the Political forum . . but he got drafted by the steelers and is gone now!! I'll have to find another one!!!


Do you want a 'Jethro Gibbs'?









:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

WereBo said:


> Do you want a 'Jethro Gibbs'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tumbleweed does a pretty good job of playing Jethro!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Drew1369 said:


> I think he's padding his posts somewhere... I'll find 'em!!!
> 
> 
> :wink:


By far, the majority are in the support forums . . I just stick my nose in the Political forum when feeling mischievous or need a giggle . .


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

simpswr said:


> By far, the majority are in the support forums . . I just stick my nose in the Political forum when feeling mischievous or need a giggle . .


woow.. What a co incidence dear friend rich.. Same with me. When i get bored and need some good laugh , I poke my nose into political scene.. ray:ray:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Simpswr good work :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one mate. :grin:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Good work Rich. ray:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Dave . .


----------

